# come on spring !!!



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

A Dove's fall

It’s a sad time of the year 
When the dove don’t fly
No sound in their wings 
Nor feathers in the sky 

On the night wind they coo 
And call to their love 
When the light of the sun 
Disappears from above

They rest in sleep
Like the leaves of the tree
In spring they fly 
Like the wind ... so free.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Spring is only a flutter away!*

 A very calm and moving piece Lee.We all need to be just a little bit patient.As of today(JAN.23,2005) Spring is only 54 days away! I do believe it will reach Kentucky sooner than in Nebraska!Thank you for the nice poem.


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

*welcome*

Lee here, 
Thank you for the kind words !!! i just get in a hurry in the winter ,13 deg today with 20 to 30 MPH wind but i am sure much warmer than nebraska ..................


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lee,

I like the interesting imagery you used. Thanks for sharing. Spring can't come soon enough!


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

*words*

Lee here, 
Thank you Terri .... They are my babies and i miss seeing them in the air


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Spring up date ya'll!*

 Spring is finally here !!!!!!!!!!Yeahaaaa I mean, coo-gaa-la-cooo!


----------

